# Live Sound Software



## Radman (Oct 30, 2004)

A while back I recall reading about some software where you could assign sound effects to keys on the keyboard so they would play when you hit the key. I'm not sure if it was here, but I searched everywhere and I couldn't find it. I forgot the name, so if anyone knows I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Peter (Oct 30, 2004)

My laptop has "media buttons" for play, pause, stop, next, and previous. I use those for shows most of the time. (you can pickup a keyboard with these keys for a few bucks at any computer store) 

My sound card (external USB Audigy 2 nx) also came with a remote with buttons to do all of those functions and more. I use it when I am running a show by my self and have to be over at the light desk, I can run the sound cues from across the room!

Unless I have you wrong, I think you are looking for a program that lets you asign specific sounds to each key of a normal qwerty keyboard. I am looking arround google right now for a program to do that and i'll post back here if i find something.


----------



## Peter (Oct 30, 2004)

Ok, wow, that didnt take long. Here are three programs that I found really quickly doing a google search for "make any key on your keyboard play a sound":

http://jinglekeys.com/

http://www.fleximusic.com/orchestra/overview.htm

http://www.soft32.com/download_13623.html

I have never used any of these programs, and from the looks of it you could probaby find at least a few more programs like these by looking abit more on Google. I do not know which, if any of these programs are best for your needs, but hopfully this will at least give you a place to start!


----------



## Radman (Oct 31, 2004)

I am pretty sure there was a professional program where you could play MP3s as well, but thanks anyways!


----------



## Peter (Oct 31, 2004)

hmm, there very well might be, I just spent about 30 seconds finding those ones, but mabye someone else will find the one you are looking for. Or better yet, know what it is without even having to look it up.


----------



## mixsa (Nov 1, 2004)

Sound Cue System is an ugly but effective way of doing what you want
you can assign fade times, etc
neat
www.soundcuesystem.com/


----------



## Peter (Nov 1, 2004)

That looks really cool, except for the 20 minute session limit :-( I guess once in a while I'll actually have to spend $$


----------



## mixsa (Nov 2, 2004)

sorry i forgot to mention a program called
q manager - made by hammer and tong software
the free version wont let you set up cues on the keyboard
but the full version allows midi control with which you could set up a music keyboard
not quite what your after but worth a look

cheers


----------



## avkid (Nov 2, 2004)

could i get a web address for that?


----------



## Peter (Nov 2, 2004)

www.hammerandtong.com

(Google search  I dono if I could live without it!)


----------



## Radman (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Radman (Nov 17, 2004)

This post puts me to TD rank


----------



## spiwak2005 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Another option - FREE!*

Unfortunately this program is no longer "downloadable" as it's been replaced with a much bulkier version. "Virtual Cart Machine" used to be a simple, free cart deck type program...now it's integrated in a radio automation package and a pain to use. But if you know someone who has the original FREE version, you should e-mail them and ask... 

Virtual Cart was not designed for theatre, but this will definitely work. It's VERY no-frills and you'll have to reload sfx into each "button" every time you start the program, but it's perfect if you only need a dozen or so effects handy. You can also reload any "button" to setup for a new scene or whatever. It's very basic and can easily screw you up if you're not paying attention, but it gets my vote for FREE!


spiwakc AT yahoo.com


----------



## avkid (Nov 22, 2004)

i found it for free at: http://www.dasound.com/programs/440/


----------



## spiwak2005 (Nov 22, 2004)

avkid said:


> i found it for free at: http://www.dasound.com/programs/440/



Yup - that's exactly the program I was talking about!


----------



## Sombra2 (Dec 10, 2004)

there a program from scala scala.com that has a sound program can you can assign keys for certain sounds, or cd track or i think maybe even midi.


----------



## thebikingtechie (Oct 6, 2007)

I have found a good one, it's called soundplant. It's primarily for windows but there is a Mac OS 9 version, and a beta for Mac OS X. I'm going to try the OS X, i've been using the OS 9, I'll tell you how it goes. 
To download: http://www.soundplant.org/download.htm
To learn more: http://www.soundplant.org/about.htm


----------



## Schniapereli (Oct 7, 2007)

I use sound plant at my high school a lot whenever we need effects. I also introduced it to the junior high for a thunder scene, and they loved it.

But it only plays wav files unless you make a contribution to soundplant on the site.


----------

